# Green Canyon Trip



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got 3 guys that I fish with that have all done umpteen rig trips in the past few years. We are trying to compare the cost and reward of a chartered Green Canyon overnighter out of Veniceagainst a longer one or two night charter trip to the Ram Powell, Petronius, etc. out of Dauphin Island. We are talking about going within the next several days, but realize the water at the Petronius has been less than ideal for the past few weeks. Comments?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have gone on 1-2 trips a year since '96 to the rigs off of the Alabama Coast. Last year we went to Green Canyon aboard the Annie Girl while she was in Fourchon, LA. We think it was worth the extra cost and time and plan to go again this summer. We hadthe besttuna catch in 5 years on last year'sGreen Canyon trip. Unfortunately, Tuna fishing is erratic at the near by rigs. If you go in LA, make sure it is not limited to the Lump as it has been off the last several seasons. Good luck.....


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

I second Jim's suggestion, Capt. Mike Rowell of the Annie Girl is top notch and will put you on fish if they are in the area. The closer rigs that hold tuna this time ofyear are in some ugly cold water. I would not waste my money or time going out there unless you want to target blackfin.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I worked on Genesis (GC 205A) for a year and a half. She has been there since the early 90's and is well established as a Tuna magnet. The water very seldom gets dirty. Brutus (GC158A) is only 6.6 miles away from Genesis.


----------



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far. I think we already knew we wanted a Green Canyon trip, just needed to hear someone else tell us we did, LOL.


----------

